# Cartel Midas Carbon Sight. Any good?



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

I am new to recurve archery, and I had a question about sights. I use a Helix riser with Hoyt ZR330 limbs (about #32 lbs at 30" draw). Lancaster Archery has a Cartel Midas Carbon for $129 (on special from $239). Alternative Sporting services lists a Sebastian Flute for $118. 
In some other threads, users mentioned that Cartel sights "rattle and roll".Does anyone have any suggestions between the two?
Thank you for your time.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Skip both and buy anything with Shibuya or Sure-Loc in the name. You save loads of money in the long run.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I know one girl using a Cartel Midas (I'm not sure hers is carbon) on her compound and seems to be doing well with it. At a quick inspection, it seemed well-made and designed. (I think they intend their Midas series to be a step up in quality.) The cheaper Cartel Medalist does have a reputation for rattling and is also a little inconvenient because it has two tightening screws to loosen before you change elevation. 

I know a guy using the SF (which I believe is made by Arc Systeme of France) and he seems to like it, and another who had the Arc Systeme seemed satisfied.

That said, many archers feel that a sight is a one-time purchase and invest in a good one and keep it for years, moving it from bow to bow. Shibuyas (both earlier Dual Click and newer Ultima series) are very nicely designed and made. Also, they are readily saleable later.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the Midas series is certainly better than the rest of the Cartel stuff, but I agree the OP would be well advised to buy a sight once and own it forever - you won't go wrong with Shibuya or SureLoc.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Listen to Zal. I've actually had some success using Cartel products (the two tabs and two plungers I used at the Oly. trials were actually Cartel copies of Cavalier and Beiter products), and some of their stabilizer products work just fine. But a sight is something that can REALLY affect your score if it's not working perfectly. I would point you toward the Shibuya if your budget only allows $130 or so...

Or, be patient and buy a second-hand Sure-Loc on AT classifieds or Ebay.

John.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I shoot that Midas, and it is good quality. It's made well, good materials, good function, and definitely not a rattle trap sight. At $129 clearance price, it is a bargain, and I gladly paid more than that clearance price for mine when comparing to other named sights. They were built to compete with the ~$200 sights. 

Now, as someone stated above, since you will be owning a "good" sight for some time, don't jump at first bait. I like my Midas but now would rather have one of the Shibuya or Sure-Locs hanging there - if that is what I will have for a long time. If for no other reason, aesthetics.


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you all for taking the time to respond. I am convinced that going with a high quality sight is best for the long run.


----------

